# Vintage Whizzer tank- cap gasket options



## Matt thomas (Mar 28, 2020)

I've done a little research, but can't seem to find much info. I made a new gasket out of rubberized cork gasket material, not working so good for me. Is there something more proper you guys recommend? Retailer with a quality gasket, or new cap?

Many thank!
Matt


----------



## Matt thomas (Oct 19, 2020)

Im still leaking. Haha!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 23, 2020)

Try an old rubber bicycle tire maybe; cut in 1/2 & then round as cap. Snug fit so no wide gaps. I have made some make shift gaskets from cardboard cereal boxs, innertubes, packing foam, & Gorilla tape so laugh but each 1 sealed different things in a pinch


----------

